# Eccentric Alu Evo vs Surge Evo



## Dcrew11 (May 25, 2011)

Hi all, I'm looking for a fun cheap hardtail frame to build and the two I've been eyeing lately are NS Eccentric and NS Surge Evo frames. Both have the geometry I'm after but I have a few questions. 

This bike is for my wife, however if I'm lucky enough I may be able to build it to accommodate me taking it out every once in a while with a longer dropper post. This introduces it's own sizing limitations which I understand, but I'm thinking a medium frame in the NS eccentric or a large in the Surge would work for her and potentially work for me. She is 5'5 with 30.5" inseam, anyone out there riding one of these bikes in that size range with experience on this? I'd say based on the numbers she's on the cusp of a small or medium. 

As far as the frames go, the surge is steel (better feel from riding past steel HT) and is smaller/more freeride looking geo. It has non boost rear width. The eccentric I like because it has the new boost spacing, lighter, slightly cheaper and won't rust (PNW consideration I suppose). Ideally I'd be building this on a 26 or 27.5 wheels with a 140-160 fork and a 1x10/11 drivetrain if I can source parts.

With all this said, which would you choose? Is boost spacing worth accounting for/future proofing if I were to take parts off of this bike and swap to another HT in the future or does it really matter that much? Am I losing out on feel with the aluminum if I chose to go the eccentric route?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd wonder if the Surge would be a bit overbuilt, due to it's freeride/slopestyle intentions, and therefore lose some of that steel feel.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm in the PNW and have a Eccentric Evo I built. I absolutely love it. Where are you at?


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

looks easy from here said:


> I'd wonder if the Surge would be a bit overbuilt, due to it's freeride/slopestyle intentions, and therefore lose some of that steel feel.


I just bought a Surge frame, it's not built up yet but yeah I don't expect it'll be a nice compliant frame like one would expect from a higher end MTB. The stays are beefy compared to my Nimble 9 which I find to be a pretty comfortable frame.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

For the OP, a friendly word of advice, let her pick out a bike she likes and get your own bike to play with. In the end you'll both be a lot happier


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree with the others about the Surge. I'd have come close to buy one a few times as a play bike but I don't think it would be an amazing main bike. 

Have you considered the Ragley Marley or Piglet?


----------

